# Revenge on hill country 9 point



## dattgog (Oct 24, 2012)

Blessed to shoot this buck which I missed last year. Hunting just North of Austin in Liberty Hill on a 15 acre parcel of land my buddy has. Game cameras earlier in the summer confirmed he made it through rifle season so was excited to get a second chance at this hombre. Last year I missed because I shot him for 25 yards, he was 35 yards. This summer I practiced at 35 and 45 yards and wouldn't you know he comes in at 25 yards. Needless to say that was a bit "easier" of a shot.

- Matthews DXT 67 lbs
- Rage 3


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

Congrats, That is a nice one


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Nice buck....WW


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

That's a goodun!!


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

Heck of a bow buck, nice job!


----------



## stxhunter (May 19, 2006)

Very nice!


----------



## chris33 (Feb 23, 2006)

great looking buck

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TildenHunter (Jan 14, 2011)

Very nice hill country buck. Good shot too.


----------



## altez (Sep 12, 2012)

Nice buck and close to Austin!! Can't beat that!


----------



## Huntnfish (Apr 20, 2005)

WTG, nice buck


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Congrats


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Good job, congratulations!

TH


----------



## twdjr (May 8, 2005)

Nice deer, Congrats!


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

very nice! congrats!


----------



## bowmansdad (Nov 29, 2011)

Congrats on a fine buck!


----------



## Craig01 (Oct 26, 2012)

Excellent Buck!


----------

